# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Overgevoeligheid voor citrusvruchten, behandeling met Aycronto-geneeswijze

## bushok

Hallo,

Ik zou graag in contact komen met mensen bij wie ook een overgevoeligheid voor citrusvruchten (denk aan sinaasappel, citroen, mandarijn, limoen en nog een heleboel exotische citrusvruchten) en kiwi, passievrucht en cranberry is geconstateerd en onder behandeling is bij dr. A. van den Bos in Zeist in zijn praktijk Aycronto. Graag zou ik ervaringen van het herstelproces willen delen.

Alvast dank voor uw reactie!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Rob

----------

